# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  Գաղթականի, Բարեկամի և Sambitbaba-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Նոր նկատեցի, որ արդեն վաղուց նոր եռյակ է ձևավորվել, թեկուզ մի քիչ հարցականով:
Ու քանի որ էս մոդերատորականը բանի տեղ դնող չի եղել, որ թեման մասնակիցները բացեն, ինքս եմ բացում հիմա:

Եվ էսպես, ձևավորվել է նոր եռյակ: @Գաղթական-ը սկսում է, @Բարեկամ-ը շարունակում է, @Sambitbaba-ն էլ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք էստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելու համար գրանցվեք էստեղ:

Քննարկումները կարող ենք սկսել, երբ պատմվածքի երեք հատվածն էլ տեղադրված լինի:

----------

Chuk (02.01.2019), Jarre (01.01.2019), Բարեկամ (07.01.2019), Հայկօ (02.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

*ԳԱՂՏՆԱԴՈՒՌԸ*


*Սկիզբ.*

«Մեդիքըլ Սեքյուր»-ի լոգոն կրող մեքենան նորից հանգեց բլրի ստորոտին:
Պապիի համար դա արդեն սովորական էր դարձել, չնայած որ ոչ մի տրամաբանական բացատրություն չուներ այս երևույթին:
Նա որպես մատակարար էր աշխատում ու ամեն շաբաթ օր այս հասցեով պետք է դեղորայքներով լի տուփ առաքեր:

Յունիֆորմայի օձիքը վեր քաշելով` Պապին դուրս ցատկեց մեքենայի բեռնախցիկից ու, թևի տակ առնելով տուփը, սկսեց դանդաղ բարձրանալ բլուրն ի վեր:
Արդենյան սառը քամին հաճելիորեն խուտուտ էր տալիս բեղի տակ:
Թեև կլիմայի կտրուկ փոփոխությունից ի վեր ու մինչ այսօր Պապիին հոդացավերն էին տանջում ու նա առանձնապես զբոսանքի սիրահար չէր, բայց այս բլրի ստորոտից մինչև գագաթի դղյակը ձգվող ճանապարհը նա միշտ բավականությամբ էր հաղթահարում:
Ընդհանուր իդիլիան լիարժեք լրացնում էին ամբողջ բլուրը ծածկող խիտ անտառն ու դրանից լսվող ֆաունայի խայտաբղետ ձայները:

Կաղնե խոշոր դուռը ճռռալով բացվեց` երևան հանելով բարոնեսսայի վտիտ մարմինը:
Պատմությանն անհայտ է, թե կոնկրետ քանի տարեկան էր բարոնեսսան, բայց նա ակնհայտորեն այս հին մոլորակի ամենահնագույն ուղևորների շարքին էր դասվում:

- Պապի, իմ սիրելի Պապի, - լայն ճակատին առատորեն թափված սպիտակաձյուն խոպոպների տակից խորամանկ աչքերը ժպտացին - Այսօր մի քիչ շուտ ես եկել: Ես քեզ կեսօրին մոտ էի սպասում:
- Հուսով եմ չխանգարեցի, բարոնեսսա Ֆան Դեն Բլուր: Այսօր սովորականից ավելի շուտ եմ սկսել աշխատանքը, որ մի քիչ շուտ էլ վերջացնեմ: Դե Նոր Տարի է վերջիվերջո:
- Իհարկե չխանգարեցիր, իմ լավ Պապի, ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ ինձ այս աշխարհում այլևս քիչ բան է ուրախացնում այնպես` ինչպես քեզ հետ մեր մտերմիկ զրույցները: Համեցիր ներս:

Պապիին ու բարոնեսսային դժվար էր ընկերներ անվանել: Բայց շրջակա միջավայրը, դղյակի մեծ ու հնամյա սրահներն ու բարոնեսսայի աուրան այնքան տրամադրող էին, որ Պապին հաճույքով էր գործից հետո ոտքը կախ գցում ու բուխարու մոտ նստած անչափ հետաքրքիր ու երկար զրույցների բռնվում տիկնոջ հետ:
Իսկ ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նրանից, երբ, մի քանի ամիս առաջ, բարոնեսսան Պապիին խնդրեց իր գեղեցիկ այգու համար մի այգեպանի խորհուրդ տալ ու Պապին շտապեց առաջարկել հենց իր թեկնածությունը, քանի որ լրացուցիչ աշխատած գումարը հեչ չէր խանգարի:

- Հիշում եմ, որ պատմում էիր, թե ձեզ` հայերիդ համար Նոր Տարին ավելի նշանավոր տոն է, քան Սուրբ Ծնունդը:
- Դե նշանավոր բառը երևի մի քիչ տեղին չի.. ՈՒղղակի, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, մենք Նոր Տարին ավելի վաղ ենք նշում ու, համապատասխանաբար, հիմնական տոնախմբությունները հենց այդ ժամանակ էլ լինում են..
- Հա՜, հիշեցի: ՈՒրեմն ես քեզ այսօր երկար չեմ զբաղեցնի: Ահա միայն նվերս հանձնեմ ու վերջ:
- Նվե՞ր, - շփոթվեց Պապին - ինչո՞ւ եք նեղություն քաշել:
- Ոչ մի նեղություն, իմ շատ սիրելի Պապի: Դու գիտես, որ ինձ այլևս երկար կյանք չի մնացել ու բերածդ դեղերն էլ ավելի ու ավելի քիչ են օգնում: Ժառանգներ էլ ես չունեմ ու շուտով ինձ հետ կհանգչի մեր հնամենի ազգի վերջին շառավիղը: Այսպիսով` ես պատվիրել եմ ինձանից հետո քանդել այս հրաշալի դղյակը ու դրա տեղը ծերանոց հիմնել: Դրանով պատմության գիրկը կգնա մեր ընտանեկան Գաղտնադուռը, որ անհարկի խաղալիք չդառնա չար ուժերի ձեռքին: Բայց, մինչ այդ, ցանկանում եմ քեզ ընծայել Գաղտնադռնով անցնելու 3 հնարավորություն, քանի որ քո սրտի բարությունն ու մտքի պարզությունը շատ եմ հասցրել սիրել:
- Բարոնեսսա Ֆան Դեն Բլուր, բայց..
- Ոչինչ մի ասա Պապի, ուղղակի հետևիր ինձ...

Բարոնեսսան, վերցնելով սյունազարդ միջանցքի սյուներից մեկին ամրացված ջահը, կորավ պատի վրա բացվող փոքրիկ խորշում:
Պապին անխոս հետևեց նրան:
Խոնավ նրբանցքով մի քիչ քայլելուց հետո նրանք հայտնվեցին մի նոր սրահում, որի կենտրոնում տեղադրված էր մի մասիվե սեղան` իր վրա դարսված թղթապանակների կույտերով: Իսկ պատերը զարդարված էին ծանոթ ու անծանոթ կենդանիների գլուխ-խրտվիլակներով, տարատեսակ զենքերով ու այլ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի առարկաներով:
Իսկ մասիվե սեղանի հենց դիմացի պատին գտնվում էր մի խոշոր ու քանդակներով հարուստ դուռ:

- Կարծում եմ` ավելորդ է հիշեցնել, որ այն ամենն ինչ կլսես ու կտեսնես, այլոց ականջների համար չի նախատեսված, - շրջվելով ժպտաց բարոնեսսան
- Երդվում եմ:
- Բարի: Քո առջև է հառնել մեր հազարամյա ազգի գաղտնիքների գաղտնիքը: Սա դուռ է դեպի հայտնի անհայտություն, դեպի ներկա պահից սկսած մինչև անվերջ անցյալ, դեպի այն ամենն ինչ եղել է ու անցել: Այս փոքրիկ հաշվիչանման մեխանիզմով դու կարող ես ընտրել քեզ անհրաժեշտ ցանկացած ամսաթիվ ու Գաղտնադռնով քայլ անել դեպի այնտեղ: Բայց հիշիր` քո տրամադրության տակ դու կունենաս ընդամենը 3 ժամ` այնտեղ անցկացնելու համար: Թե հանկարծ ուշանաս` հավերժ կկորչես ժամանակների հորձանուտում: ՈՒ էլ չասեմ, որ պետք է չափազանց զգույշ լինես քո գործողություններում` անզգուշորեն դեպքերի պատմական ընթացքը չփոխելու համար:

Այստեղ բարոնեսսան դադար ընդունեց` սպասելով մինչև աչքերը լայն չռած Պապին լսածը մարսի:
- Լավ կատակ էր, - շունչը տեղը բերելով փորձեց ժպտալ Պապին, ինչի արդյունքում միայն դեմքը ծամածռվեց.
- Օ՜, ոչ մի կատակ, իմ լավ Պապի: Ասա խնդրեմ, քեզ երբևէ հուզե՞լ է ինչ-որ հարց, որի պատասխանը միայն կարելի կլիներ գտնել անցյալում:
- Դեե... Օրինակ ինձ միշտ հետաքրքիր է եղել, թե ինչպես է հայրս ինձ համար անուն ընտրել: Դեռ փոքր էի, երբ նա մահացավ, իսկ մայրս էլ ասում է, որ երկար ժամանակ չէին կարող ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ անուն ընտրելիս, բայց վերջում հայրս մի անուն է ընտրել, որը բոլորի սրտով է եղել:
- Լավ հարց է: Պապի անունն էլ, ի դեպ, շատ գեղեցիկ է:
- Չէ, բարոնեսսա, իրականում իմ անունը Իշխան է: Բայց, քանի որ էստեղ համարյա բոլորը դժվարանում են այն հիշել ու առավել ևս ճիշտ արտասանել, դրա համար էլ` Պապի կեղծանունն եմ ընտրել` Պապիկյան ազգանունիցս..
- Ախ Պապի, դու ինձ չես դադարեցնում ուրախացնել, - քահ-քահ ծիծաղեց բարոնեսսան - Էչկա՞ն ասում ես.. դե ուրեմն գուցե հենց անվանդ հետքերով էլ առաջին ուղևորությո՞ւնդ կատարես..
- Անվանս հետքերը միայն ծնողներիս մոտ են տանում: Մի՞թե այս դուռը դեպի Հայաստան էլ կարող է բացվել:
- Անշուշտ բարեկամս: Տեսնում ե՞ս այս գլոբուսը: Բացի ձեռքիդ մեխանիզմով ամսաթիվն ընտրելուց` այս գլոբուսի վրա կարող ես մատնանշել վայրը, դեպի ուր քո առջև հայտնի անհայտությունը կբանա Գաղտնադուռը...


*Երևան, 10 սեպտեմբերի 1980թ.*

Պապին` լսելով իր հետևից փակվող Գաղտնադռան ճռնչյունը, շուռ եկավ:
Կանգնած էր իրենց շքամուտքի կողքի աղբանոցի դռան առջև..
- Հմմ, մի՞թե այս ամենն իրականություն է, - ինքն իրեն հարց տալով` սկսեց շուրջը զննել Պապին:
Բակն իր մանկության բակն էր ու, ինչպես միշտ, խաղաղ էր: Դիմացի բիսետկայում շախմատի տախտակն իր շուրջն էր հավաքել մի խումբ տարեցների: Մի քիչ հեռու` փողոցի մոտ, մեծ ցախավելով մայթեզրն էր ավլում ինչ-որ մի կին, իսկ դիմացի շենքի 3-րդ հարկից, քթի տակ երգելով, պարաններին իր լվացքն էր փռում Դուխիկ տոտան..
Աստվա՜ծ իմ.. Դուխիկ տոտա՜ն.. Դուխիկ տոտան դեռ կենդանի է ու այսքա՜ն երիտասարդ...

Հանկարծ` ինչ-որ բան հիշելով, Պապին քարացած վիճակից դուրս եկավ ու հայացքը գցեց ձեռքի ժամացույցին` 10:33..
- Հմմ.. եթե էս ամենն իրական է, ուրեմն ես մի ամբողջ 3 ժամ ունեմ էստեղ անցկացնելու.. Բայց ինչի՞ց սկսեմ...

Օրը դեռ քիչ առաջ է բացվել ու քաղաքում եռուն աշխատանքային ժամ է:
Դուրս գալով փողոց` քայլերը դեպի Լենինի Հրապարակ ուղղեց Պապին, քանի որ իրենց տուն գնալ չէր կարող: Ճիշտ է` մի 20րոպե անցկացրեց իրենց պատուհանների տակ` մորը տեսնելու հույսով, բայց վերև բարձրանալ չհամարձակվեց: Ո՞նց գնա, ինչպե՞ս ներկայանա: Իսկ այ հրշեջ հորը երևի թե կկարողանար գտնել աշխատավայրում:

Էս մտորումներով Պապին դեռ նոր էր հասցրել փողոցի անկյունից թեքվել, երբ անսպասելի բախվելով պատահական վայր գցեց մի կնոջ, ում ձեռքի տոպրակներից դուրս թափված մրգեղենից կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ նա շուկայից էր վերադառնում:
- Վա՜յ, հազար ներողություն, - ուշքի գալով` գետնին ընկած կնոջը վրա հասավ Պապին ու, ձեռքից բռնելով, տեղում սառեց..
Մայրն էր` իր հղի մայրը:

Պապիի ճակատը վայրկենական քրտնեց ու լեզուն կապ ընկավ..
- Ա դե մի քիչ ուշադիր եղեք էլի, այ ընկեր, - մեղմ զայրույթով նրան հանդիմանեց մայրը ու դեմքը ցավից ծամածռելով ձեռքը դեպի մեջքը տարավ` սկսելով հևալով  շնչել..
- Քոռանամ ես, կարողա՞ էս երեխու ծնունդի ցավերը սկսվեցին, - շուրջը հավաքվող մարդկանց մեջից բղավեց մի տատիկ
- ..Տաքսի.. տաքսի կանչեք, - շրջապատողներին ձայն տվեց Պապին` փորձելով մորը նստած դիրքի բերել, ով արդեն հասցրել էր ուշագնաց լինել:
Կողքը կանգնած երեխաներից մեկը տեղից պոկվեց, իսկ Վարդան ապին, որ Պապիենց դիմացի շենքից էր, խոժոռ հայացքը գցեց Պապիի վրա.
- Ա դու ո՞վ ես է այ տա: Էս ի՞նչ օրը գցիր մեր րեխուն: Ի՞նչ էիր բզբզում էս հայաթում:
- Ես Վաչոյի բանակային ընկերն եմ պապի: Էս էլ Սոֆիկնա` Վաչոյի կնիկը: Էնպես որ ամեն ինչ նորմալա, օգնեք տաքսի նստացնենք..

- Շտապ Մերգելյան հասցրու, ախպեր ջան, ոնց-որ թե հեսա ծնունդը սկսվելուա, - մորը տաքսի նստացնելով ու ինքն էլ կողքին տեղավորվելով` շնչակտուր գցեց Պապին

- Բա փո՞ղը, այ ընկեր, - Մերգելյանի մոտ տաքսուց դուրս թռավ վարորդը, երբ Պապին փորձում էր ձեռքների վրա վերցնել իր մորը:
- Հիմա մոտս փող չկա, ախպեր ջան, արի էս ժամացույցս թողնեմ մոտդ, հետո կգամ հետ կվերցնեմ ու փողդ էլ կտամ..
- Ի՞նչ ժամացույց այ ընկեր, ինձ փողս տուր` գնամ: Թե՞ ուզում ես միլիցիա կանչեմ: Կամ դու ո՞վ ես, էս ի՞նչ ֆորմայա հագդ:
- Հասկացի ցավդ տանեմ, ես գաղտնի ագենտ եմ, շատ բան չեմ կարա հիմա ասել: Ժամանակ չկա: Էս կնոջն էլ շտապ պետքա հիվանդանոց հասցնել: Արի ժամացույցս մոտդ պահի, թե էլ չգամ` էտի քեզ փեշքեշ: Հլա տես սենց բան Երևանում կճարե՞ս: Մոսկվայից եմ հետս բերել:
Էս խոսքերի վրա տաքսիստն աչքերը շշպռեց ժամացույցի վրա ու տեղի տվեց:

Պապին` ուշագնաց մոր ճակատը համբուրելով, ընդունարանում նրան բժիշկներին հանձնեց ու վազեց հոր հետևից:

Մոտ մի ժամից արդեն հրշեջների կենտրոնից դեպի Մերգելյան հիվանդանոց էին վազում Վաչոն ու Պապին:
- Ասում ես ուշագնաց է՞ր, - վազելու ընթացքում նետեց հայրը
- Հա, ընկեր ջան, բայց բժիշկներն ասեցին սաղ լավ կլինի..
- Բա դո՞ւ ով ես է` չասիր: Ինձ ո՞նց գտար..
- Ձեր բակում տեղդ ասեցին.. Մնացածը հեչ.. Սպասի տղեդ ծնվի` մի լավ քեֆ կանենք ու էն ժամանակ էլ մանրամասն կպատմեմ..
- Այ Աստված ձենդ լսի, թե տղայա հա՜
- Տղայա-տղա` սիրտս տենցա վկայում...

Արդեն կես ժամից ավել էր, ինչ Վաչոն` մեկը մյուսի հետևից ծխելով, ետ ու առաջ էր անում հիվանդանոցի բակում:
Բակեզրի սալիկներից մեկին էլ թինկ տված` իր կարոտած հայացքը նրանից չէր կարողանում կտրել Պապին:
Հեչ հարմար էլ չեղավ հոր հետ գոնե մի երկու բառ նորմալ խոսելու: Դրա ոչ տեղն էր, ոչ էլ` ժամանակը:
Ծանր հոգոց հանեց ու ձեռքը գրպնից հանեց, որ ժամը ստուգի..
- Ա՜խ.. տաքսիստը.. - հառաչեց Պապին ու դարձավ դեպի անհանգիստ հայրը - դե ես արդեն պիտի գնամ եղբայր: Կնոջդ բարի ազատում ու քեզ էլ` երկար տարիների կյանք:
- Ո՞նց թե արդեն պիտի գնամ: Սպասի հլա այ ընկեր, բա մեր քե՞ֆը: Բա մի կարգին լավությանդ տակից դուրս չգա՞մ: Ախր քեզ մինչև կյանքիս վերջ պարտական եմ, որ մեր նեղին հասել ես:
- Թող մնա մի ուրիշ անգամ, եղբայր, դեռ օրը կգա` էլի կհանդիպենք.. Գուցե և սպասվածից շատ ավելի շուտ: Լավ կացեք..

Հոր ձեռքը պինդ սեղմելով` Պապին գլխիկոր քայլերն ուղղեց դեպի փողոց:
- Սպասի այ ընկեր, - հետևից վազելով հասավ Վաչոն - տո մի կարգին չհասցրեցինք էլ ծանոթանալ: Անունդ գոնե ասա..
- Իշխան..
- Ջան, ի՜նչ էլ լավ անունա: Այ` էս օրը վկա, թե տղա ծնվի` անունն Իշխան եմ դնելու:
Պապին դառը ժպտաց..


Արդեն իրենց բակում` հիշելով, որ ախր մոտը հեռախոս էլ ունի, ժամացույցը միացրեց. ուղիղ 13:33...
- Ճիշտ ժամանակին էլ տեղ հասա, - քթի տակ քրթմնջաց Պապին ու հրեց աղբանոցի դուռը:


- Պապի, իմ սիրելի Պապի, - գրքից կտրվելով` հայացքը բարձրացրեց բարոնեսսան:
Գաղտնադուռը ճռնչալով փակվեց Պապիի հետևից:
- Հը՞.. ի՞նչ տպավորություններ ունես..
- Խոսքեր չունեմ, բարոնեսսա Ֆան Դեն Բլուր: Շոկի մեջ եմ...
- Հասկանում եմ, - մեղմ ժպտաց բարոնեսսան` հայացքը նորից գրքի վրա իջեցնելով - Ներիր, եթե քեզ չուղեկցեմ: Դուրս գալու ճամփեն ինքդ էլ գիտես: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս` մինչև հաջորդ շաբաթվա այցդ մի լավ մտածես, թե մնացած երկու շանսերիդ ինչպես ես օգտագործելու Գաղտնադուռը...

----------

ivy (03.01.2019), Sambitbaba (03.01.2019), Varzor (11.08.2020), Բարեկամ (07.01.2019), Ուլուանա (01.09.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ցնցված-կիսագիտակից՝ Պապին չնկատեց, թե ինչպես գլխապատառ նետվեց բարոնուհի Ֆան Դեն Բլուրից բլուրն ի վար և իրեն գցեց մեքենայի մեջ՝ որքան հնարավոր է շուտ չքվելու այդ խելագար բլուրներից, որոնց անգամ «Մեդիքըլ Սեքյուր» լոգոն ապահովությամբ կրող իր մեքենան, անիվները ստորոտին համառորեն դեմ տված, հրաժարվում էր քայլ անգամ մոտենալ։
Պապին դողացող ձեռքերով միացրեց շարժիչը, և մեքենան փնչոցով պոկվեց տեղից՝ հետևից թողնելով փոշու ամպի թանձր քուլա, ուր վերջին անգամ առեղծվածային ալիքվեց բարոնուհու դղյակն ու անհետացավ մեքենայի հայելու մեջ։

Պապին թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց և սկսեց կամաց-կամաց վերադառնալ գիտակցության։ Էս ի՞նչ էր․ ցնդե՞լ ա պառավը, տենաս ի՞նչ էր լցրել գինուս բաժակի մեջ, հաստատ հենց տարածս դեղերից կոկտեյլ պատրաստած կլիներ, ու սա երևի վաղուց մտածված, մշակված ծրագիր էր։ Զվարճանալ էր ուզում ծեր բարոնուհու սիրտը, բա ի՜նչ, թու՛հ։ Եվ Պապին գարշանքով սրբեց ղեկին թռած թուքը։ Այդտեղ հայացքն ընկավ դաստակին և նկատեց, որ ժամացույցը չկար։ Արյունը երակներում մի պահ կանգ առավ։ Դե չէ, հիմարություն ա, երևի գցել եմ ճամփին՝ արագ վազելուց, կամ էլ պառավն ա հանել, երբ հալյուցինացիաների մեջ էի։ Բայց Պապին, որին պարբերական, չնահանջող հոդացավերը դարձրել էին որոշակիորեն իրատես, չէր հավատում ո՛չ զուգադիպությունների, ո՛չ էլ դավադրությունների պարանոիկ տեսություններն էր հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունում։

Ու հանկարծ Իշխան Պապիկյանը մտքի փայլատակում ունեցավ։ Մեքենան արգելակեց ամայի ճանապարհի եզրին։
- Ա՛լո, - լսվեց մոր կիսաքնած ձայնը։
- Մա՛մ, մենակ չվախենաս, չհուզվես․․․
- Ի՞նչ ա եղել, բալես, հո դեպորտ չե՞ն անում, - անհանգստացավ մայրը։
- Չէ՛, մամ, բայց դու կարա՞ս մի հատ նորմալ զարթնես, կարևոր հարց ունեմ։ Ասում ես՝ ցավերդ ինչի՞ շուտ բռնեցին իմ ծնվելու ժամանակ։ 
- Ես տենց բա՞ն եմ ասել։ Բայց հա, շուկայից տուն էի գնում, մի հատ աննորմալ փողոցի մեջտեղում ընկավ վրաս, հետո․․․
- Վե՛րջ, վե՛րջ, մա՛մ, էլ չե՛մ ուզում լսեմ։
- Իշխա՞ն, քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ․․․ 

Պապին նետեց հեռախոսը կողքի նստատեղին, կտրուկ շրջադարձ կատարեց ու սլացավ հետ՝ դեպի բլուրը։ 

Սիրելի ընթերցող, չէ, չկարծեք, թե Իշխան Պապիկյանը ժլատ մարդ էր և ափսոսում էր իր ժամացույցը, որն, ի դեպ, քիչ դրամ չարժեր։ Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ բարունուհին հատուկ զգուշացրել էր․ «․․․պետք է չափազանց զգույշ լինես քո գործողություններում` անզգուշորեն դեպքերի պատմական ընթացքը չփոխելու համար:»։ Ու թե ինչ հետևանքներ առաջ կբերեր իր սմարթ-ժամացույցը 1980 թվականի Երևան քաղաքում, դժվար էր անգամ երևակայել։

- Օ՛, այդքան շու՞տ, - հաճելիորեն զարմացավ բարոնուհին՝ տեսնելով շեմքին հևիհև կանգնած Պապիին և բացելով իր փղոսկրյա ատամնաշարը լայն ժպիտի հետևում։ - Դե ինչ, հիմա՞ ուր ենք քիթներս խոթելու․ Հին Հռո՞մ, վաղ միջնադա՞ր, գուցե հասնենք մինչև աշխարհի արարման սկի՞զբը։
- Արա՛գ, Երևա՛ն, 10 սեպտեմբերի 1980թ., 10։33։
- Չէ՛, բալամ - գլուխն օրորեց բարոնուհին՝ ցնցելով ճերմակաթույր խոպոպիկները, - էդ մի բանը չենք կարող, ըստ սահմանված կարգի՝ դու չես կարող վերայցելել նախորդ այցելությունիցդ և ոչ մի վայրկյան։ Ու մի մոռացիր, դու ունենալու ես ընդամենը 3 ժամ։
- Դե ուրեմն․․․ Ուրեմն, Երևան, 10 սեպտեմբերի 1980թ., 13։34, ու արա՛գ։
- Ոնց ասես, բարեկամս, - քթի տակ ժպտաց բարոնուհին և ջահը ձեռքին առաջնորդեց Պապիին դեպի հայտնի դուռը։



Պապին թափով դուրս նետվեց իրենց բակի աղբանոցի դռնից և հենց այդ պահին գլխի վրա զգաց անսպասելի, ուժեղ հարված․ ֆուտբոլի գնդակ էր։ 
- Վա՛յ, ձյաձյա ջան, կներեք, - կմկմաց քիփլիկ, կարճ շալվարով և խիստ փոշոտ վերնաշապիկով մի տղա ու կասկածանքով զննեց Պապիին։ Ապա վազեց դեպի ընկերներն ու սկսեց ոգևորված ինչ-որ բան քչքփչալ։
- Րեխե՛ք, էդ ի՞նչ եք իրար գլխի հավաքվել ու քչփչում, չըլնեմ-չիմանամ՝ պատուհան-բան եք ջարդելու էլի։
- Չէ՛, Վարդան ապի, - ասաց երեխաներից ամենահամարձակը, - Արտակն ասում ա՝ իրանց շենքի զիբիլի մարդիկ բժշկի ֆորմա են հագնում, բայց կանաչ գույնի։
- Ախմախ-ախմախ դուրս եք տալիս, հա՜ - բարկացավ Վարդան ապին, ու հազիվ էր քայլ արել, որ հեռանար, Պապին սլացավ կողքով՝ բղավելով «տաքսի՛, տաքսի՛»։
- Այ տա՛, դու մեր Վաչոյի ընկերը չե՞ս, - ակնոցներն ուղղելով՝ հարցրեց ծերունին, - Սոֆիկը ո՞նց ա, Վաչոյի րեխեն ծնվե՞ց։
- Ծնվեց, ծնվեց, պապի՛, կներես վռազում եմ․․․ Տաքսի՛։ Շտա՛պ, Մերգելյա՛ն, - նետվելով տաքսու մեջ՝ գոռաց Պապին։

Տաքսին կանգ առավ կանաչավուն պատուհաններով գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտի բարձր շենքի մոտ․
- Հասանք, ախպերս։
- Էս ու՞ր ես բերել, - վրդովվեց Պապին։
- Ոնց ասեցիր՝ Մերգելյանի ինստիտուտ։
- Ի՞նչ ինստիտուտ, այ հոպա՛ր, հիվանդանո՛ց, ծծնդատու՛ն։
- Ախպեր ջան, ինչ ես գլուխ հարդուկում։ Դու ծննդատան անուն չես տվել։ Ասել ես՝ Մերգելյան, բերել եմ՝ Մերգելյան։ Փողս տուր, ինչ ուզում ես արա՛, ուր ուզում ես գնա՛, - բարկացավ տաքսու վարորդը։
- Հոպար ջան, մի բարկացի, - խեղճացավ Պապին, - ինձ ծննդատուն ա պետք գնալ, Մերգելյանի ծննդատուն, ոչ թե ինստիտուտ։ Էսօր առավոտ էնտեղ մի տաքսիստ եմ թողել, ինձ սպասում ա, ժամացույցս էլ մոտն ա, հետ պիտի վերցնեմ։
Այստեղ վարորդը սկսեց քահ-քահ ծիծաղել․
- Ընկե՛ր, աչքիս խառնել ես անունները․ էդ Մարգարյա՛ն ծննդատունն ա․․․ 
- Գրո՛ղը տանի, իրոք որ Մարգարյան էր կոչվում, ներիր գաղթականիս, վաղուց էս կողմերում չեմ եղել, - ձեռքը ճակատին խփեց Պապին, և այդ պահին հեռախոսը ծնգաց։
Ազդանշանն իր ձեռքի ժամացույցից էր։
- Գրո՛ղը տանի, - նորից բղավեց Պապին։ - ժամացույցս էստեղ մի տեղ մոտակայքու՛մ ա, մի քանի մետրի վրա։

Նա դուրս նետվեց մեքենայից՝ թողնելով տարակուսած, ապա հայհոյանքներ տեղացող վարորդին, և շտապեց այն կողմ, ուր կանչում էր ժամացույցը։ 
Իսկ դա Մերգելյանի անվան հաշվիչ մեքենաների գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտի դռներն էին։

- Այդ ու՞ր, երիտասա՛րդ, - ճչաց «պռախադնոյի» մարմնեղ տիկինը, կտրելով Պապիի դեմը։ - Դուք ո՞վ եք, ես Ձեզ չեմ ճանաչում։ Պռապուսկնոյ ունե՞ք։
Պապին հասկացավ, որ իր առջևի բարիկադը թե՛ հոգեպես, թե՛ ֆիզիկապես անհաղթելի է, և հուսահատ փլվեց մոտակա աթոռին։ Հեռախոսը ցույց էր տալիս ուղիղ ժամը 15։33։ Մնացել էր միայն մեկ ժամ։ Հանկարծ նա վեր թռավ․
- Ահա իմ անցաթուղթը, խնդրե՛մ, - Պապին ցույց տվեց ձեռքի սմարթֆոնը, որի վրա թարթում էր Հակոբ Հակոբյան 3՝ ինտիտուտի հասցեն, մատնաշելով ժամացույցի գտնման վայրը։  
Տիկինը ոտքի կանգնեց՝ կկոցած աչքերով դեմքը մոտեցնելով տարօրինակ սարքին։
- Սա նորագույն հաշվիչ մեքենա է։ Ես ներկայացնում եմ Մոսկվայից հատուկ պատվիրակություն․․․
- Աաա՜, բա էդպես ասեիք, - մեղմացավ տիկինը։ - Մեր մասնագետներն արդեն աշխատում են ձեր արտադրանքի վրա։ Ամբողջ ինստիտուտը խառնվել ա իրար, էսօր մենակ դրանով ա, որ զբաղված են։ Փաստորեն, Դուք հատուկ պատվիրակություն եք, հա՞։ Էհ, իսկ մարդիկ սիրում են հեքիաթներ պատմել, խոսում էին, թե իբր մի տաքսիստ ա գտել, տվել ա իր մի ծանոթին, դա էլ իբր բերել հանձնել ա ինստիտուտ, ու հիմա էլ․․․
Շաղակրատելով՝ տիկինը բացեց անցուղին, և Պապին այլևս նրան չէր լսում։ Նա հևիհև վազեց աստիճաններով վեր, այն ուղղությամբ, ուր հեռախոսն էր հուշում, և կանգ առավ չորրորդ բաժանմունքի դռների առջև։ 
Այստեղ ևս անվտանգության աշխատակից կար, որը կտրեց Պապիի դեմը։ Պապին կրկին ցույց տվեց իր սմարթֆոնը՝ հուսալով, որ նույն հաջողության կհասնի, ինչ ներքևում, բայց կատարվեց անսպասելին․ անվտանգության աշխատակիցը խլեց այն Պապիի ձեռքից և տարավ ներս՝ մուտքի թույլտվություն ստանալու նպատակով։ 

Պապին սպասում էր։ Րոպեներն ացնում էին, սենյակից ոչ ոք դուրս չէր գալիս, իսկ դուռը կողպված էր ներսից։ Պապին սկսեց հուսահատ հարվածել դռանը։ Ոչ ոք չերևաց։ Պատի ժամացույցը ցույց էր տալիս 16։20։ Պապին այլևս ժամանակ չուներ։ Նա բարկացած թափ տվեց ձեռքը և դուրս վազեց շենքից։ Ճանկեց առաջին իսկ պատահած տաքսին, դուրս թռավ իրենց շենքի բակում, ինչքան ուժ կար ոտքերում վազեց դեպի աղբանոցի դուռը, և այդ պահին մեկը գոռաց հետևից․
-  Այ տա՛, էդ ու՞ր, էլի բզբզում ե՞ս մեր հայաթում, - ու Վարդան ապին, իր տարիքի համար բավական արագ քայլով հասավ Պապիի հետևից, ամուր կառչեց վերջինիս թևից ու․․․


Պապին և Վարդան ապին բարոնուհի Ֆան Դեն Բլուրի ջահապատ, շքեղ սրահում էին։

----------

ivy (23.01.2019), Sambitbaba (11.01.2019), Varzor (11.08.2020), Գաղթական (11.01.2019), Ուլուանա (01.09.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Պապին դեռ փորձում էր ազատվել Վարդան ապու ձեռքերից և այդ պատճառով չէր նկատել, որ իրենք արդեն գտնվում են ներկայում: 

Նրանց քաշքշոցի ձայնից սեղանի մոտ նստած բարոնուհի Ֆան Դեն Բլուրը շուռ եկավ դեպի աղմուկը: Տեսնելով նրանց, նա, տարիքին անհամապատասխան ճարպկությամբ վեր կացավ և շտապեց դեպի տղամարդիկ, որոնք հասցրել էին անջատվել իրարից: Պապին, շփոթված նայելով Վարդան ապուն, որը հանգիստ իր հագուստն էր հարդարում, քայլ արեց դեպի բարոնուհին, փորձելով արդարանալ անցյալից իր հետ բերած հյուրի համար: Բայց բարոնուհին, շրջանցելով նրան, խոնարհվեց Վարդան ապու առջև.

- Ուսուցիչ...
- Հարգանքներս, Մարթա, - թեթևակի գլուխը խոնարհեց Վարդան ապին:

Շշմած Իշխանը հայացքը մեկից դեպի մյուսն էր տանում և ոչ մի կերպ չէր կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում:

- Ուսուցի՞չ... Մա՞րթա... Բայց բարոնեսա... Վարդան ապի... կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել ինձ, թե ինչ է այստեղ կատարվում...

Վերջիններս ժպտալով նայում էին Իշխանին: Իսկ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ վատ լուսավորության, թե ինչ-որ այլ պատճառով նրանք շատ ավելի երիտասարդ էին թվում, քան իրականում կային: Իշխանը դանդաղ ու երկյուղով մոտեցավ նրանց. ոչ, նրանք իրոք փոխվել էին:

- Ի՞նչ է այստեղ կատարվում, - լրջորեն ու բարկացած կրկնեց նա:

Ուսուցիչ-Վարդան ապին անջատվեց բարոնեսա-Մարթայից և քայլերն ուղղեց դեպի մասիվ սեղանը:

- Դե ինչ, Մարթա, ասաց նա, - փորձությունը կարելի է համարել ավարտված, ճի՞շտ է:
- Իհարկե, Ուսուցիչ, - ասաց նա և, մոտենալով Իշխանին, իր երկու ձեռքերը մեկնեց նրան: - Իմ սիրելի Պապի, ներիր ինձ այս փոքրիկ ներկայացման համար: Ներիր, որ անմիջապես չբացեցի խաղաքարտերը քո առջև, բայց խաղի պայմաններն էին այդպիսին և ես անկարող էի փոխել դրանք: Ես տեսնում եմ քո շփոթմունքը: Հանգստացիր: Եկ նստենք սեղանի շուրջ: 
- Բայց բարոնեսա Ֆան Դեն Բլուր... բացատրեք, խնդրում եմ...
- Նստիր, Էչ-կան: Ուսուցիչն ամեն ինչ ավելի լավ կբացատրի, քան ես:

Իշխանն այլընտրանք չուներ: Ստիպված նստեց սեղանի կողքի աթոռներից մեկին և անհամբեր սպասում էր, թե  երբ են այն երկուսն ինչ-որ բան ասելու: Իսկ անցյալում մնացած ժամացույցն ու հեռախոսը մտքից դուրս չէին գալիս...

- Ժամացույցի և հեռախոսի մասին կարող ես չանհանգստանալ, Իշխան, - նրա մտքերը ցրեց Վարդան ապին, - մեր մարդիկ այդ հարցը կլուծեն և անցյալում դրանց հիշողությունը չի մնա:
- Ձեր մարդի՞կ... Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ովքեր եք "դուք"...

Վարդան ապին, որին, ելնելով նրա ներկայիս տեսքից, այլևս նույնիսկ անհարմար էր ապի անվանելը, մի պահ լրջորեն նայեց Իշխանին, ասես խորհելով, թե ինչից սկսի, հետո սեղանին դրված գրաֆինից մի բաժակ ջուր լցրեց իր համար, խմեց մի կում և ասաց.

- Մենք՝  մոլորակի Տարեգրական Ծառայության աշխատակիցներն ենք:
- Տարեգրական Ծառայությու՞ն...  Ի՞նչ բան է դա, ինչ-որ երբեք չեմ լսել:
- Այլ կերպ մեզ անվանում են Ակաշայի Տարեգիրներ:
- Ակաշա... Ակաշա... Հնդկական ինչ-որ...
- Ամենևին: Ակաշա նշանակում է՝ Ակը Աշա, Աշող՝ այսինքն, Դիտող Աչք, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ Ամենատես Աչք: Այդ անունը տրվել է Տարեգրական Ծառայությանն այն պատճառով, որ նա հավաքում և պահպանում է տեղեկություններն այն ամենի մասին, ինչ մտահղացվել և ստեղծվել է մարդկության կողմից Երկիր մոլորակի վրա: Տեղեկութուններ մարդկության բոլոր իրականացած ու չիրականացած գաղափարների մասին: Ակաշայի ուշադրությունից չի կարող վրիպել նույնիսկ ամենափոքրիկ միտք անգամ, որը եկել է մոլորակի ամենահեռավոր անկյունում բնակվող ամենաաննշան մարդուն: 
- Ինչ-որ անիրական հեքիաթներից ես խոսում, Վարդան... ապի...

Տեսնելով Իշխանի տարակուսանքը, վեջինս ժպտաց.

- Կարող ես կոչել ինձ Ուսուցիչ:
- Լավ, Ուսուցիչ: Ուսուցիչ, ինչ-որ անհավատալի բաներ եք ասում:
- Իսկ երբ դու ինքդ, օգնելով բարձրացնել գետնից հղի մորդ, ձեռքդ դրեցիր դեռևս լույս աշխարհ չեկած սեփական սրտիդ, - դա սովորական երևույթ էր, հա՞, ամեն քայլափոխին ամեն մարդու հետ պատահող:

Նա հիշեց այդ հպումը: Հիշեց, թե ինչպես, ասես թե էլեկտրական հոսանք անցավ իր միջով: Այն պահին նա վերագրեց դա իր երիտասարդ մոր հետ ֆիզիկական շփման անակնկալին, բայց հիմա հասկացավ, որ իրականում պատճառն այդ չէր: Եվ սրա պատասխանը Իշխանն արդեն չուներ: Շվարած, նա կախեց գլուխը: Մարթան նստեց նրա կողքի աթոռին և ձեռքը դրեց Իշխանի ուսին:

- Կարծում եմ, Էչ-կանը պատրաստ է լսել, - դիմեց նա Ուսուցչին: - Շարունակեք, խնդրում եմ:
- Իշխան, տեսանելի, կամ նյութական աշխարհը՝ իրական աշխարհի չնչին մասն է ընդամենը, և եկել է ժամանակը, երբ մարդկությունը վերջապես սկսեց հասկանալ և ընդունել այդ: Հակառակ դեպքում դուք շարունակելու էիք դոփել տեղում և ձեր զարգացման մեջ առաջընթացի տեղ այլևս չունեիք:
- Ճի՞շտ եմ ես հասկանում արդյոք, որ Ձեր՝ անցյալ ժամանակով խոսելը նշանակում է, որ ինչ-որ կարևոր բան է կատարվել:
- Այո: Դուք հաղթահարեցիք այդ վտանգավոր շեմը և ընթանում եք առաջ: Եվ հիմա արդեն ժամանակն է, որ դուք տեր կանգնեք ձեր իրական հարստությանը, այսինքն այն ամենին, ինչ կուտակվել է Տարեգրական Ծառայությունների պահոցներում: Չէ՞ որ Ակաշան իր աշխատանքը կատարում է ժամանակների ամենասկզբից, և դու  պատկերացնու՞մ  ես, թե որքան տեղեկություններ է նա կուտակել:
- Իհարկե, հետաքրքիր է շատ: Բայց թույլ տվեք հարցնել, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի այդ ամենը ինձ հետ, Գաղտնադռան հետ, դեռևս չծնված սրտիս ձեռք տալու հետ...

Ուսուցիչն անմիջապես չպատասխանեց: Տեսնելով Իշխանի անհանգստությունը, նա սպասեց, մինչև վերջինս նորից կհանդարտվի:

----------

ivy (05.02.2019), Varzor (11.08.2020), Բարեկամ (05.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Ուլուանա (01.09.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

- Ակաշայի աշխատանքի ամբողջ իմաստն այն է, որ մարդկության արտադրած էներգիան մնա Երկրի մթնոլորտում՝ դա մոլորակի համար կենսական անհրաժեշտություն է: Բայց Ակաշան ինքը, առանց մոլորակի շուրջ գոյություն ունեցող մագնիսական ցանցի, չէր կարողանա ամբողջական վիճակում պահպանել  իր կուտակած տեղեկությունները և մարդկության ստեղծած էներգիան կցրվեր ամբողջ Տիեզերքով: Իսկ մագնիսական ցանցն էլ իր հերթին կարող է գոյատևել մոլորակի շուրջ միայն շնորհիվ որոշ էներգետիկական կենտրոնների, որոնց հետ նա կարող է հանգուցվել: Նման կենտրոնները բազմաթիվ են: Հաճախ նրանց վրա կառուցվում են հոգևոր կենտրոններ՝ տաճարներ, եկեղեցիներ: Ավելի շատ են բուրգերը՝ սփռված ամբողջ աշխարհով: Քարահունջները: Երբեմն ուղղակի սարերը, ինչպիսիք են, ասենք, Կայլաշը, Մասիսը, Շաստան: - Ուսուցիչը մի պահ դադար տվեց, և հետո ասաց. - Դռներն ու դարպասները:
- Գաղտնադռնե՞րը, - կասկածանքով հարցրեց Իշխանը:
- Նա հասկացավ, Ուսուցիչ, - ոգևորված գոչեց Մարթան:
- Ուրախ եմ, որ հասկացար, Իշխան, - ասաց Ուսուցիչը:
- Եվ նրանց բոլորի միջոցով կարելի է ճամփորդել ժամանակի մե՞ջ:
- Ոչ միայն: Առավել կարևոր է այն, որ նրանց միջոցով կարելի է ակնթարթային տեղաշարժեր կատարել, հաղթահարելով ցանկացած տարածություններ:
- Բայց, եթե այդքան կարևոր նշանակություն ունի Գաղտնադուռը, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր, որ բարոնեսան, - նայելով բարոնեսայի երիտասարդ ու գրավիչ դեմքին, Իշխանն իրեն ուղղեց, - որ Մարթան ավերի այս դղյակն ու... ու...... թե՞ դա ուղղակի հնարանք էր, ինձ խաղի մեջ ներգրավելու համար:

Մարթան ժպտաց ու խոնարհեց հայացքը:

- Ճիշտ ես հասկանում, Իշխան, - ասաց Ուսուցիչը: - Անհնար է, որ մարդ կարողանա վերացնել Մագնիսական Ցանցի որևէ հանգույց:
 - Իսկ ինչու՞ դռներ ու դարպասներ: Ո՞րն է դրանց տարբերությունը:
- Դռների միջոցով կարելի է հայտնվել մոլորակի վրա ցանկացած վայրում: Այդպիսի դռներից է քեզ քաջ հայտնի Մհերի դուռը Վանա լճի ափին: Կամ Արամու Մուրուն՝ Տիտիկակա լճի ափից ոչ այնքան հեռու Հայու Մարկա կոչվող շրջանում: Կամ Միդայի դուռը Հայկական լեռնաշխարհի արևմտյան մասում, և շատ ուրիշներ:
- Եվ ինչ է, Մհերի դռնից կարելի է մտնել և դուրս գալ Տիտիկակա լճի վրա՞...
- Մտածիր ինքդ, ինչպե՞ս կարող է պատահել, որ, ասենք, Կուսկոյի հինավուրց ամրոցի առեղծվածային վարպետությամբ կառուցված պատերը փաստորեն կրկնօրինակեն հիթիթական Հաթուսա մայրաքաղաքի, Ալաջա-Հույուկ քաղաքի կամ այսօրվա Թուրքիայի այլ տարածքներում  հանդիպող շինություններին:  Ինչպե՞ս կարող է պատահել, որ Զատկի կղզու արձանների վրայի պատկերները կրկնօրինակեն Պորտասարի անհասկանալի շինությունների վրայի պատկերներին: Տարիներ շարունակ հնեաբանները գլուխ են կոտրում պարզելու համար, թե ովքեր են այդ ամենի  շինարարները, բայց չնայած լիակատար ակներևությանը, ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում, որ դրանք միևնույն մտքի և ձեռքի աշխատանք են:
- Ես հասկացա, - ասաց Իշխանը: - Իսկ ո՞րն է դարպասների դերը:
- Հիշու՞մ ես ամերիկյան “Աստղային դարպասներ” հեռուստասերիալը:
- Ոչ:
- Մարդիկ ինչ-որ շրջանաձև սարք են գտնում, վրան անհասկանալի գրերով: Երբ վերջիվերջո վերծանում են գրերը, պարզվում է, որ դա դարպաս է, որի շնորհիվ ակնթարթորեն կարելի է հայտնվել տիեզերքի ցանկացած այլ վայրում: Այդպես մարդիկ սկսում են այցելել տարբեր մոլորակներ: Իրականում այնքան էլ այդպես չէ, քանզի առանց հոգևոր գիտելիքների ոչ դռները և ոչ էլ դարպասները գործի գցել հնարավոր չէ, բայց ֆիլմի մտահղացումը լրիվ իրական հիմքեր ունի: Կարճ ասած, դռները՝ մուտքեր են մոլորակի վրա մի տեղից մյուսն անցնելու համար, իսկ դարպասները՝ մուտքեր, մի մոլորակից մյուսն անցնելու համար:
- Եվ ես պետք է հավատա՞մ այս ամենին...
- Դու արդեն հավատում ես, Իշխան, քեզ մի՛ խաբիր: Քո երկրորդ վերադարձն անցյալ հենց ապացույցն է նրա, որ հավատում ես:
- Բայց այս ամենն իմ գիտակցության մեջ ուղղակի չի տեղավորվում...
- Մի անհանգստացիր, կտեղավորվի, քանզի մարդու գիտակցությունը սահմաններ չունի: Ու նաև ժամանակն է արդեն, որ դու սկսես գործել: Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է քո օգնությունը:
- Ինչո՞վ կարող եմ ձեզ օգնել:  Ես ընդամենը «Մեդիքըլ Սեքյուր»-ի վարորդ եմ...
- Հըմմմ... Չնայած ես այդ նկատի չունեի, բայց դա էլ կարող է մեզ օգտակար լինել: Եվ սակայն քո իրական օգնությունն այլ իմաստ է կրում: Խոսքն այստեղ, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, Ակաշայի պահոցներում կուտակված մարդկության հոգևոր ու մտավոր պաշարի մասին է, որը ժամանակն է ձեզ հետ վերադարձնել: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ Ակաշայի հետ կապ հաստատելու համար անհրաժեշտ են որոշակի էներգետիկ կարողնություններ, որին այսօրվա Երկիր մոլորակի վրա տիրապետում են միայն մինչև չորս տարեկան երեխաները: Հետագայում նրանք նույնպես կորցնում են այդ էներգիան, քանզի դա հիմնականում կապ ունի հոգևորի հետ, իսկ մարդկությունը, ցավոք, կամովի իրեն զրկել է դրանից:
Եվ մենք որոշեցինք, որ Գաղտնադուռը կարող է մեզ օգնել այդ հարցում: Մենք մտածեցինք, որ եթե մարդուն հետ ուղարկենք ժամանակի մեջ և փորձենք նրան ֆիզիկական կապի մեջ մտցնել իր իսկ սաղմնային վիճակի հետ, ապա իր սաղմից նա կկարողանա ստանալ մարդուն  այնքան կարևոր այդ հոգևոր էներգիան: 

Իշխանը երկար լուռ էր: Մարթան փորձեց միջամտել.

- Քեզ հասկանալի՞ է այն, ինչ ասում է Ուսուցիչը:
- Հարցը հասկանալի կամ անհասկանալի լինելը չէ: Ես հասկանում եմ, ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում սեփական անձս տեղավորել այդ ամենի մեջ: Ինչու՞ հենց ես: Ես այդ ամենին տեղյակ չեմ: Ես ընդամենը մի օտարական եմ ձեր մեջ հեռավոր ու աննշան մի երկրից, որը քարտեզի վրա էլ ամեն մեկը չէ, որ կարող է գտնել:
- Դու ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում այդ աննշան երկրի կարևորությունն ամբողջ մարդկության համար, - Իշխանի խոսքը կտրեց Ուսուցիչը: - Բայց այդ մասին մենք կխոսենք ուրիշ անգամ: Այս պահին կասեմ միայն, որ վերջին յոթանասուն տարիները ես անց եմ կացրել այնտեղ և շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ բաներ կարող եմ պատմել քեզ քո սեփական երկրի մասին:
- Վերջին յոթանասուն տարինե՞րը, - նայելով Ուսուցչի արտաքինին, կասկածանքով հարցրեց Իշխանը:
- Ուսուցչի տարիքը տասնամյակների մեջ չի տեղավորվում, Էչ-կան, - ժպտաց Մարթան:
- Իսկ քեզ ես նկատեցի արդեն, երբ դու դեռ մանուկ էիր, - շարունակեց Ուսուցիչը: - Նկատելով քո աշխուժությունն ու պրպտուն միտքը, այն ժամանակից ի վեր ես որոշեցի քեզ աչքից բաց չթողնել: Ու երբ դու լքում էիր հայրենիքդ, ես ստիպված էի գործի դնել իմ ամբողջ հնարամտությունը, որպեսզի որևէ կերպ քեզ հանձնեմ Մարթայի հսկողությանը...

Իշխանը զարմացած նայեց Մարթային:

- «Մեդիքըլ Սեքյուր» - ի տնօրենն էլ ես եմ, - ասես թե ամաչելով, Ուսուցչի խոսքերը հաստատեց Մարթան:
- Քեզ ժամանակն է հետ վերադառնալ, Իշխան, - շարունակեց Ուսուցիչը: - Ժամանակն է: Հայաստանն այսօր նոր կյանք է ապրում: Այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանում, շուտով համաճարակի պես տարածվելու է ամբողջ աշխարհով: Իսկ ձեզ, հայերիդ, այնքան են կտրել ձեր իրական պատմությունից, որ դուք ինքներդ էլ չգիտեք, թե որտեղից եք սերում: Բայց մոլորակի պատմությունը ջնջել անհնար է, իսկ պատմության կեղծարարներն այդ չգիտեին: Ակաշան պատրաստ է վերադարձնել այդ պատմությունը: Եվ քո հայրենիքում դու՛ կօգնես մեզ այդ անել: Ակաշան քեզ է սպասում: Ավելի մանրամասն մենք կզրուցեն արդեն այնտեղ: Ես հետ կվերադառնամ Գաղտնադռնով: Իսկ դու ինքնաթիռի տոմս գնիր: Մարթան քեզ կօգնի ամեն հարցում:

Ուսուցիչը վեր կացավ: Իշխանն ու Մարթան հետևեցին նրա օրինակին: Իշխանը հասկանում էր, որ ամեն ինչ արդեն որոշված է: Բայց բողոք իր ներսում  չզգաց անգամ: Նա հասկանում էր, որ այն, ինչի մասին գնում է խոսքը, վեր է մեկ մարդու զգացմունքներից, կարծիքից, կյանքից: Ու նաև վաղուց տանջում էր նրան ծերացող մոր միայնությունը հայրենիքում: Ու երևի այդ էր պատճառը, որ իր մոտ էլ ոչ մի կերպ չէր ստացվում հիմնավորվել և օտարության մեջ իրեն զգալ ինչպես տանը:

- Ես պատրաստ եմ, - ասաց նա Ուսուցչին և շուռ եկավ դեպի Մարթան, հրաժեշտ տալու:
- Իսկ ինձ քեզ հետ կվերցնե՞ս, - երկյուղած հարցերեց Մարթան...

- - - - - - - - - -
«Մեդիքըլ Սեքյուր»-ի լոգոն կրող մեքենան սլանում էր օդանավակայան տանող ճանապարհով:

----------

ivy (05.02.2019), Բարեկամ (05.02.2019), Գաղթական (05.02.2019), Ուլուանա (01.09.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էխ, Սամ-սամ  :Smile: , էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ ներկայիս իր բոլոր հույզերն ու հետաքրքրությունները հյուսել է իր շարունակության մեջ։

Քանի որ, ըստ երևույթին, հեղինակներից ու բաժնի ղեկավարից բացի էստեղ ընթերցող չկա, եկեք մեզումեզ սկսենք քննարկումը  :Smile:  




> ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր, որ բարոնեսան, - նայելով բարոնեսայի երիտասարդ ու գրավիչ դեմքին, Իշխանն իրեն ուղղեց, - որ Մարթան ավերի այս դղյակն ու...


Բարոնուհի տիտղոսը կրողները պարտադիր չի տարեց լինեն  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.02.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Քանի որ, ըստ երևույթին, հեղինակներից ու բաժնի ղեկավարից բացի էստեղ ընթերցող չկա, եկեք մեզումեզ սկսենք քննարկումը  
> 
> Բարոնուհի տիտղոսը կրողները պարտադիր չի տարեց լինեն





> Բարոնեսա. - Ոչ մի նեղություն, իմ շատ սիրելի Պապի: Դու գիտես, որ ինձ այլևս* երկար կյանք չի մնացել* ու բերածդ դեղերն էլ ավելի ու ավելի քիչ են օգնում: Ժառանգներ էլ ես չունեմ ու *շուտով ինձ հետ կհանգչի* մեր հնամենի ազգի վերջին շառավիղը:


Ես ոչինչ չեմ հորինել, Բարեկամ ջան... :Sad:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես ոչինչ չեմ հորինել, Բարեկամ ջան...


Չէ, էդ նկատի չունեի։ Բարոնեսան ծեր էր, բայց քո գրած խոսքի մեջ Ապին դիմում ա "բարոնեսա", հետո նայելով երիտասարդ ու գրավիչ դեմքին, ուղղում՝ Մարթա․ ասես բարոնեսա դիմելաձևի դեպքում կինը չէր կարող երիտասարդ ու գրավիչ լինել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, էդ նկատի չունեի։ Բարոնեսան ծեր էր, բայց քո գրած խոսքի մեջ Ապին դիմում ա "բարոնեսա", հետո նայելով երիտասարդ ու գրավիչ դեմքին, ուղղում՝ Մարթա․ ասես բարոնեսա դիմելաձևի դեպքում կինը չէր կարող երիտասարդ ու գրավիչ լինել։


Բարեկամ ջան, որքան հիշում եմ, Վարդան Ապին երբեք Մարթային բարոնեսա չի էլ անվանել: Իսկ  անակնկալի եկած Պապի-Իշխանի համար, ինչ խոսք, որ բարոնեսան և Մարթան արդեն տրամաբանականորեն լրիվ տարբեր կերպարներ են:

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեծ բավականություն ստացա էս պատմվածքից ))
Բոլորին շնորհակալություն:

Բարեկամի մասում փոքրիկ խնդիր կար ոնց-որ, բայց դրա մասին արդեն իր հետ երկար խոսել ենք ))

Համ էլ՝ լավ բռնացրել էր վրիպումս ու դրանից տեղը-տեղին օգտվել )))


Սամի տեղը ես էլ էի մի քիչ շփոթմունքի մեջ, թե վերջը ոնցա լուծվելու Վարդան ապու խնդիրը:
Բայց մտքովս անցած բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներին մի քանի անգամ գերազանցեց Սամի հանճարեղ լուծումը:

Ընդհանուր տեսությունն էլ քեֆս բերեց ու Սամի տված տասնյակ հղումներից մի քանիսն էլ ինձ համար նոր անուններ էին, որ մոտս նշեցի՝ հետո փորփրելու համար..

Կարծեմ 3 տեղ Սամի մոտ խնդիր ունեցա.
- ՈՒսուցչի ու Մարթայի ակնթարթային երիտասարդացումը մի քիչ անհասկանալի էր ու լավ չլուսաբանված
- ՈՒսուցչի պես զբաղված մարդը ամբողջ 70 տարի է նվիրել Հայաստանում ինչ-որ բան հասկանալուն (ասեց՝ հիմա ձեր ազգի մասին ահագին բան գիտեմ), հետն էլ էն դեպքում, երբ ինքն էդքան կարևորում էր Հայաստանի դերը ու կարծես հազարամյակով էր իր տարիքը չափվում (նախկինում առիթ չէ՞ր եղել)
- Մի քիչ դժվար մարսելի էր, որ բացի իրական պատմություններից ու գործողություններից Ակաշան կարողանում էր կարդալ նաև մարդկանց մտքերը ու հավաքագրել դրանք

Հ.Գ. «Ակաշա»-ի համար՝ առանձին ռեսպեկտ )))

----------

Sambitbaba (05.02.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում պատասխանս ձգձգելու համար. շատ էի զբաղված, հյուրեր ունեի: Ճիշտն ասած, պատմվածքն էլ հենց այդ պատճառով ձգձգվեց...

Պատմվածքի մասին:
Գաղթականի սկիզբն ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Համ լավ նյութ էր ընտրել, համ էլ շարունակողին լավ հնարավորություն էր տվել:
Բայց մի բան ինձ համար կատարելապես սխալ էր, այն, որ բարոնեսան գաղտնադուռը պետք է ոչնչացներ: Որովհետև եթե ստեղծված է նման մի բան, ուրեմն մեկ մարդու տրված չէ այն ոչնչացնելը: Եվ ես արդեն պատրաստ էի, որ հերքելու եմ այդ քայլը, և մտածում էի, թե Բարեկամն ինչ հնարավորություններ կտա ցանկությունս իրականացնելու համար:

Եվ ուրիշ դեպքում Բարեկամը հավանաբար ահավոր վիճակի մեջ էր գցելու ինձ. հերիք չէ ժամացույցի հարցը լուծելու փոխարեն  հեռախոսն էլ թողեց այնտեղ, դեռ Վարդան ապիին էլ հետը քարշ տվեց-բերեց ներկա: Ազնվորեն, ուրիշ դեպքում ես ուղղակի չէի իմանալու, թե ինչ անեմ այդ ամենի հետ... Բայց այս վիճակում... նա կարծես թե գուշակել էր իմ որոշումը և ամեն ինչ արեց, որ ես կարողանամ  այն իրականացնել: Շնորհակալություն, Բարեկամ ջան գեղեցիկ ու հնարամիտ շարունակության համար, չնայած ինձ այնպես թվաց, որ դու այլ ավարտ կուզենայիր...

Բարեկամ ջան, հավանաբար ճիշտ ես, մեզանից բացի ոչ ոք երևի թե այդպես էլ գրառում չանի... Ու կարծում եմ, որ դրա մեղավորը ես եմ. կներեք:

Գաղթական ջան, այն երեք խնդիրների մասին.
- Հա, երիտասարդանալու պահն այդպես էլ կիսատ մնաց: Մի պահ մտածում էի ընդհանրապես հանել, որովհետև եթե շարունակեի, արդեն շատ էր երկարելու պատմվածքը: Հետո որոշեցի, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրի, կարելի կլիներ ուղղակի խոսել այս մասին, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, հետո էլի որոշեցի հանել, բայց վերջում էլ աչքիթողի արեցի, - շատ էի խառը պատմվածքի ու հյուրերիս արանքում...
- Ուսուցչի զբաղվածության մասին եզրակացությունը ոնց որ թե դու ես արել: Ու նաև նա 70 տարվա ընթացքում ոչ թե հասկացել է ինչ-որ բան, այլ բացահայտումներ է արել, և պատրաստ է դրանով կիսվել: Նախկինում առիթի մասին էլ երևի թե պետք չէ խոսել, քանի որ շեշտը ես աշխատել եմ դնել հենց հեղափոխությունից հետո Հայաստանի փոխակերպման վրա: Միգուցէ լավ տեղ չեմ հասցրել, բայց հենց հեղափոխությունն է Ուսուցչին ու Մարթային ստիպում նոր քայլերի դիմել:
- Ժամանակն է՝ հաստատվել այն մտքի մեջ, որ միտքը, իդեան՝ իրականության նախադուռն է, այսինքն յուրաքանչյուր միտք ի վերջո նյութականանում է: Բայց այդպես է ընդամենը երեքտարածքային մարդու համար, իսկ Ակաշան ինքը սահմանափակված չէ նյութականով, նրա համար նուրբ աշխարհը նույնքան իրական է, որքան նյութական աշխարհը: Այդ պատճառով կարծում եմ, որ սխալ կլիներ խոսել միայն "իրական պատմությունների ու գործողությունների" մասին:

Շնորհակալություն երկուսիցդ էլ: Ես մեծ հաճույք ստացա:
Այվ ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն, որ հիշեցրեցիր, որ պատմվածքը պետք է գրվի... :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (09.02.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բարեկամ ջան, հավանաբար ճիշտ ես, մեզանից բացի ոչ ոք երևի թե այդպես էլ գրառում չանի... Ու կարծում եմ, որ դրա մեղավորը ես եմ. կներեք:


Իսկ ես էդպես չեմ կարծում Սամ ջան, թե դու ես մեղավոր:
Ավելի շուտ՝ կամ պատմվածքը ոչ ոքի դուրը չի եկել, կամ էլ՝ Ակումբում տենց կրիզիսային ժամանակաշրջանա հիմա:
Զուր տեղը ինքդ քեզ մի մեղադրի ))





> Գաղթականի սկիզբն ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Համ լավ նյութ էր ընտրել, համ էլ շարունակողին լավ հնարավորություն էր տվել:
> Բայց մի բան ինձ համար կատարելապես սխալ էր, այն, որ բարոնեսան գաղտնադուռը պետք է ոչնչացներ: Որովհետև եթե ստեղծված է նման մի բան, ուրեմն մեկ մարդու տրված չէ այն ոչնչացնելը: Եվ ես արդեն պատրաստ էի, որ հերքելու եմ այդ քայլը, և մտածում էի, թե Բարեկամն ինչ հնարավորություններ կտա ցանկությունս իրականացնելու համար:


Շնորհակալ եմ գնահատականի համար:

Իմ սիրտն էլ էր կախ՝ Գաղտնադռան ոչնչացման փաստից, ուղղակի էդ տարբերակն էի ընտրել՝ պատմվածքը 3 մասով սահմանափակելու համար:

Բայց էսպես քո տարբերակն ավելի գեղեցիկ ստացվեց՝ համ ավարտուն, համ էլ՝ անավարտ ու դեռ երևակայությանը զոռ տալու տեղ թողող:





> Գաղթական ջան, այն երեք խնդիրների մասին.
> 
> - Ուսուցչի զբաղվածության մասին եզրակացությունը ոնց որ թե դու ես արել: Ու նաև նա 70 տարվա ընթացքում ոչ թե հասկացել է ինչ-որ բան, այլ բացահայտումներ է արել, և պատրաստ է դրանով կիսվել: Նախկինում առիթի մասին էլ երևի թե պետք չէ խոսել, քանի որ շեշտը ես աշխատել եմ դնել հենց հեղափոխությունից հետո Հայաստանի փոխակերպման վրա: Միգուցէ լավ տեղ չեմ հասցրել, բայց հենց հեղափոխությունն է Ուսուցչին ու Մարթային ստիպում նոր քայլերի դիմել:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, զբաղվածության մասին եզրակացությունն իմն էր..
Ելնում էի նրանից, որ էս մեր գաղտնադուռը միակը չէր ու ՈՒսուցիչը կարծես էդ բոլոր դռների ու դարբասների համակարգողն էր՝ Երկրի վրա:
Հետևաբար՝ նման ահռելի դատայի հետ աշխատելն ու ամբողջը համակարգելը պիտի որ օրվա մեջ 25 ժամյա աշխատանքային գրաֆիկ պահանջեր:





> - Ժամանակն է՝ հաստատվել այն մտքի մեջ, որ միտքը, իդեան՝ իրականության նախադուռն է, այսինքն յուրաքանչյուր միտք ի վերջո նյութականանում է: Բայց այդպես է ընդամենը երեքտարածքային մարդու համար, իսկ Ակաշան ինքը սահմանափակված չէ նյութականով, նրա համար նուրբ աշխարհը նույնքան իրական է, որքան նյութական աշխարհը: Այդ պատճառով կարծում եմ, որ սխալ կլիներ խոսել միայն "իրական պատմությունների ու գործողությունների" մասին:


Միևնույնա՝ մեջը չեմ տեղավորվում..
Անգամ՝ ֆանտաստ ժանրում չեմ տեղավորվում, թե մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում բոլոր երբևէ ապրած մարդկանց յուրաքանչյուր պահի ծնված միտք հնարավոր էր «լսել» ու արխիվացնել..





> Շնորհակալություն երկուսիցդ էլ: Ես մեծ հաճույք ստացա:


Քեզ էլ նորից շնորհակալություն:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.02.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հա, ճիշտ ես, զբաղվածության մասին եզրակացությունն իմն էր..
> Ելնում էի նրանից, որ էս մեր գաղտնադուռը միակը չէր ու ՈՒսուցիչը կարծես էդ բոլոր դռների ու դարբասների համակարգողն էր՝ Երկրի վրա:
> Հետևաբար՝ նման ահռելի դատայի հետ աշխատելն ու ամբողջը համակարգելը պիտի որ օրվա մեջ 25 ժամյա աշխատանքային գրաֆիկ պահանջեր:


Ուսուցիչների մասին լիքը գրականություն կա այսօր, հետաքրքրվողը կարող է դրանք գտնել: Ահագին հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ կարելի է գտնել այնտեղից, և ոչ միայն հենց իրենց՝ Ուսուցիչներին վերաբերվող: Ու նման գրականությունն օգնում է նաև, որ ուղեղը կարողանա հնարավոր համարել կյանքի ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական տարբերակը: Ուղղակի ավելի լավ է ոչ թե քննադատությունները կարդալ նման գրականության վերաբերյալ, ինչպես դա հիմնականում արվում է, այլ ինքը գիրքը, և հիմնվել սեփական եզրակացություների վրա:




> Միևնույնա՝ մեջը չեմ տեղավորվում..
> Անգամ՝ ֆանտաստ ժանրում չեմ տեղավորվում, թե մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում բոլոր երբևէ ապրած մարդկանց յուրաքանչյուր պահի ծնված միտք հնարավոր էր «լսել» ու արխիվացնել..


Պատկերացրու, որ ճկույթդ իրեն առանձին մեկն է համարում. մի օր ճակատդ է քորում, մի օր ականջդ, մի օր քիթդ... և այդպես տարիներ շարունակ: Ու մեկ էլ իմանում է, որ մարմինդ շատ լավ գիտի իր բոլոր շարուժումների մասին: Եվ սկսում է համարել, որ ուղղակի անհնար է, որ մարմինդ այդ ամենն իմանա...
Իսկ պատկերացրու, որ քո ամեն բջիջն է իրեն առանձին անհատ համարում...
Պատկերացրու, որ օվկիանոսի կաթիլն էլ համարում է, որ օվկիանոսն իրենից տեղեկություններ չունի...
Դրանից ինչ է, իրականությունը փոխվու՞մ է:
Բայց պատկերացրու, եթե մի պահ կաթիլը հասկանա, որ ինքը օվկիանոսի մասնիկն է: Հասկանա և ընդունի: Հենց այդ պահին օվկիանոսի բոլոր կաթիլների մասին տեղեկություններն իրենը կդառնան:  :Wink:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (10.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պատկերացրու, որ ճկույթդ իրեն առանձին մեկն է համարում. մի օր ճակատդ է քորում, մի օր ականջդ, մի օր քիթդ... և այդպես տարիներ շարունակ: Ու մեկ էլ իմանում է, որ մարմինդ շատ լավ գիտի իր բոլոր շարուժումների մասին: Եվ սկսում է համարել, որ ուղղակի անհնար է, որ մարմինդ այդ ամենն իմանա...
> Իսկ պատկերացրու, որ քո ամեն բջիջն է իրեն առանձին անհատ համարում...
> Պատկերացրու, որ օվկիանոսի կաթիլն էլ համարում է, որ օվկիանոսն իրենից տեղեկություններ չունի...
> Դրանից ինչ է, իրականությունը փոխվու՞մ է:
> Բայց պատկերացրու, եթե մի պահ կաթիլը հասկանա, որ ինքը օվկիանոսի մասնիկն է: Հասկանա և ընդունի: Հենց այդ պահին օվկիանոսի բոլոր կաթիլների մասին տեղեկություններն իրենը կդառնան:


Օրինակներդ լավն էին:

Բայց էլի՝ դու խոսում ես ճկույթի գործողությունների մասին ու ոչ նրա հնարավոր բոլոր մտքերի:

Մյուս կողմից՝ ենթադրենք, թե մտքերն արխիվացվեին:
Չէ՞ որ բոլոր մտքերի մի մասն ուղղակի հենց մտքերի մակարդակի վրա են մնում, իսկ մյուս մասը՝ գործողությունների վերածվում:
ՈՒ թե՛ մտքերը, թե՛ գործողությունները հավաքագրելով՝ դու, գործողությունների վերածված մտքերի հաշվին, կրկնակի դատա ես պահում ))

----------

Sambitbaba (11.02.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եվ ուրիշ դեպքում Բարեկամը հավանաբար ահավոր վիճակի մեջ էր գցելու ինձ. հերիք չէ ժամացույցի հարցը լուծելու փոխարեն  հեռախոսն էլ թողեց այնտեղ, դեռ Վարդան ապիին էլ հետը քարշ տվեց-բերեց ներկա: Ազնվորեն, ուրիշ դեպքում ես ուղղակի չէի իմանալու, թե ինչ անեմ այդ ամենի հետ... Բայց այս վիճակում... նա կարծես թե գուշակել էր իմ որոշումը և ամեն ինչ արեց, որ ես կարողանամ  այն իրականացնել: Շնորհակալություն, Բարեկամ ջան գեղեցիկ ու հնարամիտ շարունակության համար, չնայած ինձ այնպես թվաց, որ դու այլ ավարտ կուզենայիր...
> 
> Բարեկամ ջան, հավանաբար ճիշտ ես, մեզանից բացի ոչ ոք երևի թե այդպես էլ գրառում չանի... Ու կարծում եմ, որ դրա մեղավորը ես եմ. կներեք:


Իրականում ես էսպես եմ կարծել․ Գաղթականը *հատուկ էր նշել* դռնով ճամփորդելու *երեք* հնարավորության մասին, որպեսզի պատմվածքի երեք հեղինակներն էլ օգտագործեն իրենց շանսը դռնով անցնելու ու զարգացնեն իրենց տարբերակը "զուգահեռ" իրականության մասին։ Դրա համար էլ ես հերոսին ամեն գնով վերադարձրի հետ, որպեսզի երրորդ հեղինակը կարողանա նրան ուղարկել իր ուզած "ժամանակը": (Վարդան ապին էլ, ես էլ չհասկացա ոնց, վերջին պահին կպավ պոչից ու հայտնվեց բարոնուհու սենյակում)    :Jpit: 
Բայց Սամը այդպես էլ չօգտագործեց իր շանսը՝ երրորդ հնարավորությունը, փոխարենը զարգացրեց իրեն հարազատ էզոթերիկ տեսություններ․․․ 

Իսկ պատվածքը, կարծում եմ, մեզնից բացի ոչ ոք չի կարդացել (հնարավոր ա՝ մեկ էլ Այվին) - որ հավանի կամ չհավանի, էնպես որ նորմալ ա, որ մենակ մենք ենք գրառումներ անում  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.02.2019), Գաղթական (11.02.2019)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Օրինակներդ լավն էին:
> 
> Բայց էլի՝ դու խոսում ես ճկույթի գործողությունների մասին ու ոչ նրա հնարավոր բոլոր մտքերի:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից՝ ենթադրենք, թե մտքերն արխիվացվեին:
> Չէ՞ որ բոլոր մտքերի մի մասն ուղղակի հենց մտքերի մակարդակի վրա են մնում, իսկ մյուս մասը՝ գործողությունների վերածվում:
> ՈՒ թե՛ մտքերը, թե՛ գործողությունները հավաքագրելով՝ դու, գործողությունների վերածված մտքերի հաշվին, կրկնակի դատա ես պահում ))


Գաղթական ջան, դու նորից նյութականի մասին ես խոսում:
Իսկ նյութականը՝ Ընդհանուր Իրականության չնչին մասն է ընդամենը:
Բարեշրջումը տեղի է ունենում ոչ թե գծային տեսքով: Օք, որպեսզի մոտեցնենք նյութական ըմբռնմանը, եկ ասենք՝ ոչ թե ուղիղ գծի տեսքով է ընթանում, այլ պարուրաձև (սպիռալաձև): 
Երբ նայում ես պարույրին վերևից, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դա ոչ թե տարածքից տարածք անցնող "ճանապարհ" է, այլ ընդամենը շրջանագիծ, և եթե մի բան շարժվում է դրա վրա, ուրեմն երբևիցէ վերադառնալու է իր սկզբնակետին: Բայց իրակնում չէ՞ որ այդպես չէ, այդ "ինչ-որ բանն" անընդհատ ավելի ու ավելի խորանում ու ծավալվում է տարբեր տարածքների վրա:

Եվ այստեղ շատ կարևոր է մի բան. ցանկանու՞մ ես արդյոք դու այդ "շրջանագիծը" տեսնել որպես պարույր: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն աիմաստ է արդեն խոսել մնացած ամեն ինչի մասին...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իրականում ես էսպես եմ կարծել․ Գաղթականը *հատուկ էր նշել* դռնով ճամփորդելու *երեք* հնարավորության մասին, որպեսզի պատմվածքի երեք հեղինակներն էլ օգտագործեն իրենց շանսը դռնով անցնելու ու զարգացնեն իրենց տարբերակը "զուգահեռ" իրականության մասին։ Դրա համար էլ ես հերոսին ամեն գնով վերադարձրի հետ, որպեսզի երրորդ հեղինակը կարողանա նրան ուղարկել իր ուզած "ժամանակը": (Վարդան ապին էլ, ես էլ չհասկացա ոնց, վերջին պահին կպավ պոչից ու հայտնվեց բարոնուհու սենյակում)   
> Բայց Սամը այդպես էլ չօգտագործեց իր շանսը՝ երրորդ հնարավորությունը, փոխարենը զարգացրեց իրեն հարազատ էզոթերիկ տեսություններ․․․


Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ Գաղթականը հատուկ էր երեք հնարավորություն նշել: Բայց ես էլ, դեմ լինելով դրան, պատրաստվեցի առաջարկել իմ կարծիքը, որ հնարավորություններն անհամար են: Դե դու էլ, Բարեկամ ջան, երևի ներըմբռնողաբար հասկացար իմ խնդրանքը և "քեզ համար անհասկանալի" ճանապարհով Վարդան ապուն բերեցիր ներկա, որպեսզի ես կարողանամ ի կատաեր ածել իմ ցանկությունը: :Smile: 




> Իսկ պատվածքը, կարծում եմ, մեզնից բացի ոչ ոք չի կարդացել (հնարավոր ա՝ մեկ էլ Այվին) - որ հավանի կամ չհավանի, էնպես որ նորմալ ա, որ մենակ մենք ենք գրառումներ անում


Դե, ժողովուրդը ժամանակ չունի իրեն կտրի ֆեյսբուքից...
Բայց դե մենք ինքնաբավ ենք, չէ՞, - մեր հաճույքը մենք ստացանք: Ինձ ամեն ինչ դուր եկավ: Շնորհակալություն ձեզ: :Love:

----------

Բարեկամ (12.02.2019)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, շնորհակալություն գրողներին։ Մտածելու լիքը բան տվեց, հատկապես ավարտը։ Էնքան բնական էիք նկարագրել ժամանակները և վայրերը, որ զգացվում էին բարոնուհու դղյակի հինավուրց հոտը և խորհրդային Երևանի արևի ջերմությունը։
 Հ.Գ. Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ Պապին պապիկ է)))) ու միանգամից ասոցացրեցի Ձմեռ պապիկի հետ,  քանի որ Նոր Տարի էր)))

----------

Sambitbaba (10.08.2020), Varzor (11.08.2020), Բարեկամ (11.08.2020), Գաղթական (10.08.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, շնորհակալություն գրողներին։ Մտածելու լիքը բան տվեց, հատկապես ավարտը։ Էնքան բնական էիք նկարագրել ժամանակները և վայրերը, որ զգացվում էին բարոնուհու դղյակի հինավուրց հոտը և խորհրդային Երևանի արևի ջերմությունը։
>  Հ.Գ. Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ Պապին պապիկ է)))) ու միանգամից ասոցացրեցի Ձմեռ պապիկի հետ,  քանի որ Նոր Տարի էր)))


Գրկում եմ քեզ... :Love:

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (10.08.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, շնորհակալություն գրողներին։ Մտածելու լիքը բան տվեց, հատկապես ավարտը։ Էնքան բնական էիք նկարագրել ժամանակները և վայրերը, որ զգացվում էին բարոնուհու դղյակի հինավուրց հոտը և խորհրդային Երևանի արևի ջերմությունը։
>  Հ.Գ. Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ Պապին պապիկ է)))) ու միանգամից ասոցացրեցի Ձմեռ պապիկի հետ,  քանի որ Նոր Տարի էր)))


Ու՛խ, մեզնից բացի ուրիշ մեկն էլ կարդաց էս վաղուց մոռացված փորձը։ Ապրես Մուկիկ ջան  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․ Ես էլ մի թեթև վերընթերցեցի, ինչ հավեսով ենք գրել բայց  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2020), Sambitbaba (11.08.2020), Գաղթական (11.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, շնորհակալություն գրողներին։ Մտածելու լիքը բան տվեց, հատկապես ավարտը։ Էնքան բնական էիք նկարագրել ժամանակները և վայրերը, որ զգացվում էին բարոնուհու դղյակի հինավուրց հոտը և խորհրդային Երևանի արևի ջերմությունը։
>  Հ.Գ. Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ Պապին պապիկ է)))) ու միանգամից ասոցացրեցի Ձմեռ պապիկի հետ,  քանի որ Նոր Տարի էր)))


Շնորհակալություն, քանիզի քո գրառումն ինձ հնարավորություն տվեց կարդալու այն, ինչն ուղղակի բաղ էի թողել, բայց չէի ուզենա բաց թողած լինել  :Smile: 


Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին,
Մեծ բավականությամբ կարդացի։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.08.2020), Բարեկամ (14.08.2020), Գաղթական (11.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.08.2020)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Վաղուց չէի մտել Ակումբ, միանգամից իմ սիրելի բաժինը մտա ու գտա էս սիրուն ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքը՝ փիլիսոփայական տարրերով

----------

Sambitbaba (11.08.2020), Բարեկամ (13.08.2020), Գաղթական (12.08.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վաղուց չէի մտել Ակումբ, միանգամից իմ սիրելի բաժինը մտա ու գտա էս սիրուն ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքը՝ փիլիսոփայական տարրերով


Լավ կլինի, շուտ-շուտ մտնես Ակումբ, ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով վերընթերցեցի...

----------

Գաղթական (12.08.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (12.08.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լավ կլինի, շուտ-շուտ մտնես Ակումբ, ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով վերընթերցեցի...


Չկա֊չկա, եկեք մի հատ էլ գրենք էս նույն եռյակով  :Jpit: 
Ամսի 24-ից հետո բայց։

----------

Գաղթական (13.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չկա֊չկա, եկեք մի հատ էլ գրենք էս նույն եռյակով 
> Ամսի 24-ից հետո բայց։


Ձեզ հետ ուժերի համատեղումը բավական առողջարար էր ))

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ զբաղված եմ, բայց առաջին անգամն ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ: Էնպես որ, եթե սկսեք, նորից կփորձեմ ավարտել:

----------


## Գաղթական

Լէդիս ֆըրսթ ))

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լէդիս ֆըրսթ ))


Չէ, ես սկսել չեմ սիրում. Մի քիչ շատ ա պատասխանատվությունը  :Jpit:  
Եթե դեմ չեք, նույն հերթականությամբ։ Բայց հիմա ես էլ եմ զբաղված, քսանչորսից հետո կազատվեմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լէդիս ֆըրսթ ))


Էհ, բռատ գուսար, կնոջ ցանկությունը օրենք ա: Նույն հերթականությամբ: :Xeloq:

----------


## Գաղթական

էս սարքիք էլի.. :լեզու

----------


## Sambitbaba

> էս սարքիք էլի.. :լեզու


Չհասկացա, էդ դու պատրաստ սպասու՞մ էր... հենա արդեն դրել ես ոնց որ... :Shok:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չհասկացա, էդ դու պատրաստ սպասու՞մ էր... հենա արդեն դրել ես ոնց որ...


)))))))
Ասեմ ավելին՝ Բարեկամին կաշառք-բան եմ տվել, որ հերթս առաջ գցի..

----------

Sambitbaba (15.08.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չհասկացա, էդ դու պատրաստ սպասու՞մ էր... հենա արդեն դրել ես ոնց որ...


Ինչի՞ մասին եք խոսում․․․  :Think:  Ի՞նչ ա դրել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինչի՞ մասին եք խոսում․․․  Ի՞նչ ա դրել


Նոր տեսա  :Smile:  Բայց ես ոնց որ ասել էի 24-ից հետո կշարունակեմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ասում եմ, ես էլ իմ մասը դնեմ գրեմ-պատրաստեմ... :Think:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ասում եմ, ես էլ իմ մասը դնեմ գրեմ-պատրաստեմ...


Վերջն էդպես կանխատեսելի ա՞ ((

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վերջն էդպես կանխատեսելի ա՞ ((


Ասում եմ, էլի, դու էլ... :Smile: 
Կեսը կարդացի ու որոշեցի, որ չէ, սպասեմ, միչև Բարեկամն էլ իր մասը դնի, որ գայթակղություններ չունենամ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ասում եմ, էլի, դու էլ...
> Կեսը կարդացի ու որոշեցի, որ չէ, սպասեմ, միչև Բարեկամն էլ իր մասը դնի, որ գայթակղություններ չունենամ:


Այ հիմա ինձ գայթակղեցիր էնպիսի անսպասելի շրջադարձ տամ, որ քեզ համար էլ կարգին մարտահրավեր լինի  :Jpit: 

Հ․Գ․ Գաղթականի դրածը բայց դեռ չեմ կարդացել։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ հիմա ինձ գայթակղեցիր էնպիսի անսպասելի շրջադարձ տամ, որ քեզ համար էլ կարգին մարտահրավեր լինի 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Գաղթականի դրածը բայց դեռ չեմ կարդացել։


Արի երկուսս էլ Գաղթականի գրածը չկարդանք ու մեր մասերը գրենք, ու Գաղթականն էլ ստիպված լինի իր մասը նորից գրի, համապատասխանեցնելով մերին, բայց մեր մասերն էլ ինքը չկարդա: Ու դրանից հետո կամ մեզ կհավաքեն կտանեն ինքդ էլ գիտես, թե ուր, կամ էլ մարդա մի երկրի պրեզիդենտ կնշանակեն: Շուտ եմ ասել, ես ԱՄՆ-ինն եմ:  :Drinks:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

@Գաղթական ջան, նոր կարդացի նոր պատվածքի առաջին մասդ, ախր էդ հեչ իմ ժանրը չի, բայց մի բան կմտածեմ  :Smile: 
Մինչև էս շաբաթվա վերջ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> @Գաղթական ջան, նոր կարդացի նոր պատվածքի առաջին մասդ, ախր էդ հեչ իմ ժանրը չի, բայց մի բան կմտածեմ 
> Մինչև էս շաբաթվա վերջ։


ՈՒպս.. պարդոն..
Ինձ թվաց, թե կհետաքրքրի..

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ՈՒպս.. պարդոն..
> Ինձ թվաց, թե կհետաքրքրի..


Ես իմ մասը դրեցի արդեն, որի առթիվ ցավակցում եմ @Sambitbaba -ին  :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (31.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես իմ մասը դրեցի արդեն, որի առթիվ ցավակցում եմ @Sambitbaba -ին


Հանճարեղ էր, կեցցե՛ս )))

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես իմ մասը դրեցի արդեն, որի առթիվ ցավակցում եմ @Sambitbaba -ին


Վախենում եմ գնամ կարդամ... :Shok:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վախենում եմ գնամ կարդամ...


Համոզված կարելի է ասել, որ ճիշտ ես անում )))

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Համոզված կարելի է ասել, որ ճիշտ ես անում )))


Ասա, թե ինչ գործ ունեիր... :Think: 
Ախ, Դեզդ... Ասում եմ Դեզդեմոնա, - Բարեկամ, Բարեկամ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նոր ես էլ կարդացի բոլոր երեք մասերը: Հետաքրքիր էին երեքինդ էլ: Բայց պատմվածքին հաջորդող գրառումների կեսից նոր հասկացա, որ մեկուկես տարվա հնության պատմվածք ա  :LOL: : Ինձ թվացել էր` էս քանի օրն եք գրել: Նենց էր ստացվել, որ Բարեկամի` իր հատվածից հետո գրելու առթիվ Սամին ցավակցելու մասին գրառումը երեկ էի կարդացել, ու հիմա էս պատմվածքի իր հատվածը կարդալուց հետո մտածեցի, որ, փաստորեն, իզուր չէր ցավակցում. ասել ասողի` ոչ միայն էն ժամացույցը հետ չբերեց, այլև մի բան էլ հեռախոսը տարավ կորցրեց ժամանակի խորխորատներում, դե արի, Սամ, էդքանի տակից դուրս արի  :LOL: : Բայց դե Սամն, ինչպես և կարելի էր սպասել, բոլորովին էլ իրեն չկորցրեց, հակառակը` լրիվ գտավ  :LOL: : 

Իսկ հիմա գնամ, տեսնեմ` թե հիմա՞ ինչ կրակն ա գցել Բարեկամը Սամին  :Think: :

----------

Sambitbaba (01.09.2020), Varzor (01.09.2020), Գաղթական (01.09.2020), Դեղին մուկիկ (01.09.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նոր ես էլ կարդացի բոլոր երեք մասերը: Հետաքրքիր էին երեքինդ էլ: Բայց պատմվածքին հաջորդող գրառումների կեսից նոր հասկացա, որ մեկուկես տարվա հնության պատմվածք ա : Ինձ թվացել էր` էս քանի օրն եք գրել: Նենց էր ստացվել, որ Բարեկամի` իր հատվածից հետո գրելու առթիվ Սամին ցավակցելու մասին գրառումը երեկ էի կարդացել, ու հիմա էս պատմվածքի իր հատվածը կարդալուց հետո մտածեցի, որ, փաստորեն, իզուր չէր ցավակցում. ասել ասողի` ոչ միայն էն ժամացույցը հետ չբերեց, այլև մի բան էլ հեռախոսը տարավ կորցրեց ժամանակի խորխորատներում, դե արի, Սամ, էդքանի տակից դուրս արի : Բայց դե Սամն, ինչպես և կարելի էր սպասել, բոլորովին էլ իրեն չկորցրեց, հակառակը` լրիվ գտավ : 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա գնամ, տեսնեմ` թե հիմա՞ ինչ կրակն ա գցել Բարեկամը Սամին :


 :Sad:  Օֆ, օֆ, օֆ... Ես էլ գնամ, տեսնեմ, թե ոնց եմ դրա տակից դուրս գալու... :Think:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նոր ես էլ կարդացի բոլոր երեք մասերը: Հետաքրքիր էին երեքինդ էլ: Բայց պատմվածքին հաջորդող գրառումների կեսից նոր հասկացա, որ մեկուկես տարվա հնության պատմվածք ա : Ինձ թվացել էր` էս քանի օրն եք գրել: Նենց էր ստացվել, որ Բարեկամի` իր հատվածից հետո գրելու առթիվ Սամին ցավակցելու մասին գրառումը երեկ էի կարդացել, ու հիմա էս պատմվածքի իր հատվածը կարդալուց հետո մտածեցի, որ, փաստորեն, իզուր չէր ցավակցում. ասել ասողի` ոչ միայն էն ժամացույցը հետ չբերեց, այլև մի բան էլ հեռախոսը տարավ կորցրեց ժամանակի խորխորատներում, դե արի, Սամ, էդքանի տակից դուրս արի : Բայց դե Սամն, ինչպես և կարելի էր սպասել, բոլորովին էլ իրեն չկորցրեց, հակառակը` լրիվ գտավ : 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա գնամ, տեսնեմ` թե հիմա՞ ինչ կրակն ա գցել Բարեկամը Սամին :


ՈՒլուանա ջան, եթե հարմար լինի, 2-րդ թեմայի վերնագրի վերջում 2.0 կավելացնե՞ս, որ իրարից տարբերել լինի:

----------


## ivy

> ՈՒլուանա ջան, եթե հարմար լինի, 2-րդ թեմայի վերնագրի վերջում 2.0 կավելացնե՞ս, որ իրարից տարբերել լինի:


Երկրորդ թեմայի մեջ «նոր» բառը կա, էդ ձեզ հերիք չի՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Երկրորդ թեմայի մեջ «նոր» բառը կա, էդ ձեզ հերիք չի՞


Այ որ ասեցիր, ես նոր նկատեցի էդ «նոր»-ը ))))
Շփոթեցնող ա մի քիչ

----------


## ivy

> Այ որ ասեցիր, ես նոր նկատեցի էդ «նոր»-ը ))))
> Շփոթեցնող ա մի քիչ


Լավ, խմբագրեցի քո ուզած ձևով  :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (01.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ, խմբագրեցի քո ուզած ձևով


Գրասիաս

----------

